# Ugly?



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Do/Did u think u r really UGLY??

yes, but not any more, with a very low self esteem, for years I didn't loike to look to my self and shy from taking photos

still, can't post my photo over the internet lolol


----------



## LessThanThree (Oct 5, 2010)

I know that I'm not ugly.
But I still _feel_ like I am.

My boyfriend tells me constantly that I'm not ugly.
Friends (mostly "acquaintance" friends) tell me that I'm attractive.
Internet friends tell me I'm beautiful.

I know I could look worse.
I know I'm better looking now than I ever was in my awkward pre-teen and teenage years.
I know that I wear cute clothes.
I know my skin is clear.
I know that I am not overweight. (Confirmed by those BMI charts.)

However, I never feel truly gorgeous, beautiful, or attractive... There's just something I can't see, that apparently other people see in me.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

_Not any more	_


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes. I hate how I look.


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't think I'm ugly, I KNOW I'm ugly. If I could hide my face behind a mask, I'd do that every day the rest of my life.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

No I don't think I am. I used to be real ugly as a young teen though.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I believe most people wouldn't consider me ugly, but most of the times (including the time of poll answering) I feel as though I am.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yep. I got called ugly all the time when I was younger and I still feel that way. In public I never get noticed or hit on. I don't feel attractive at all.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Lonelyguy said:


> Yep. I got called ugly all the time when I was younger and I still feel that way. In public I never get noticed or hit on. I don't feel attractive at all.


Dave your the furthest thing from ugly, I NEVER thought of you this way. In fact, I think your a very nice looking man, if you were 5-10 years older I would be hitting on you, wait, I think I have hit on you in the past. You probably didn't read the post where I had.:heart


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

In my own mind, yes I'm very ugly. Or in a less masochistic mood I'll tell myself I have a "unique" face. Idk how the majority of other people see me, I've heard so many differing opinions who's to know what the truth is. If my skin were clearer I know I'd feel _a lot_ better about my looks.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't really like how I look but I don't hate myself enough to ever change my looks. There are times I'd look in the mirror and my self esteem would hit rock bottom but I am who I am really what is the point in working against it !

What is ugly anyway?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I think I am ugly most of the time. Hideous before I shower. Whatever, not much I can do.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ugly for sure.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I would say I am because I don't ever get positive feedback from my peers regarding my looks, only subjective or negative. I've come to the conclusion that I am just not desirable. Because of this, I just go about my days oblivious to those around me, and try to make myself as content as possible by staying busy with hobbies and working at improving my social skills.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well when you have negative opinions of your appearance drilled into you throughout your school years it becomes hard to think otherwise. Also pretty much the core of my SA and my low self esteem. So yeah, true or not, I feel I am.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

No one has ever called me ugly, but alot of people made really rude comments about my appearance growing up that stuck with me throughout the years. I have days where I think I'm decent looking, and days where I can't stand what i see. Deep down I know I'm not ugly though.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I used to until maybe 4 or 5 years ago. 

Of course there are still things I don't like about my appearance, but for the most part I feel secure about it now.

Ospi I have seen your pictures and you are not even close to ugly. Same probably goes for the rest of the people who said "yes" but sadly this is the way SA makes us think.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I know I'm not that ugly, but some days I feel like I am. I look really terrible in photos.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

Everyone thinks they look better than they really do.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Cerz said:


> Everyone thinks they look better than they really do.


This is probably because as a face becomes more familiar, people begin to perceive it as average ... and average faces are generally found to be attractive.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

No. All the 50 year old men that want to date me tell me I should be a model.


----------



## intro (Oct 24, 2010)

I used to think that I was a monster. My mom was a bit of an emotional abuser. anyway, through individual therapy, and hearing my past boyfrieds opinions, and well... the attention I surprisingly get, I've come to the conclusion that: I am not ugly, I am attractive, and proud of it. I mean it used to be so bad that I have huge anxiety attacks when photos were being taken of me. But I'm getting used to accepting the truth.. I still get overwhelmed though.. with compliments/attention... not tryig to sound self-centered..


does anyone else feel uncomfortable about people complimenting them?


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Yes, I don't feel I look ugly beyond the norm (monster like), but I'm aware I'm unattractive.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I don't consider myself ugly, nor do I consider myself attractive. With my balding/thinning hair, I definitely look better with a hat on, though.


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

No, I don't think I'm ugly.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I feel I'm average looking.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

No, don't think I'm ugly. I'm no raving beauty, either. When I was younger, was called pretty. Really don't give a rip about attractiveness anymore, it's so wa-a-ay overemphasized. I care about staying nice for the hubby and that's it.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

I know I am. But I guess I'm still confused on the degree. Realistically, I could see a large sample size of girls rating me anywhere from 1.5 to 4.5, I guess.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, I'm a handsome boy.


----------



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

I think I am. I never really get positive reactions/feedback from those around me (minus my mum). I think the last time/only time I got complimented by an objective person (i.e. someone that doesn't know me and therefore is not biased) was 2-3 years ago. Hopefully my personality makes up for it though...god i hope it does.


----------



## trite (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes. Dead ugly.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Yes, I know that I'm ugly and I have been called this by strangers.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Funny lookin sure,

Ugly maybe,

Attractive,

You're damn right!


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

No!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> No, I'm a handsome boy.


Me too, my mom told me so :yes


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes

I know I'm not the most good looking thing ever.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ya i am quite ugly - even if people say i'm attractive, i tend to believe my subconsious.


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

No, if I was a girl or gay I would want to date myself =)


----------



## framlingen (Oct 7, 2010)

mrbojangles said:


> No one has ever called me ugly, but alot of people made really rude comments about my appearance growing up that stuck with me throughout the years. I have days where I think I'm decent looking, and days where I can't stand what i see. Deep down I know I'm not ugly though.


This sums me up exactly.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

If I were to guess, I would say I am ugly. Even if I'm not, I'm far from being attractive.


----------

